# looking for laparoscopical gastropexy specialist in the Canada, Ottawa region



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

Seems laparoscopical pexys are hard to come by over there! You could always call around to large breed rescue ie Great Dane , they may have a specialist on hand! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Aberdeen00 said:


> Seems laparoscopical pexys are hard to come by over there! You could always call around to large breed rescue ie Great Dane , they may have a specialist on hand!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder why it's hard to find here? Is it not common for dogs to get bloat around here?


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

Tifamaroo said:


> I wonder why it's hard to find here? Is it not common for dogs to get bloat around here?




No I believe it may be harder to find someone who does laparoscopic compared to traditional. Is there a reason you are leaning towards the Laparoscopic? I know it’s is usually less painful and quicker recovery compared to traditional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Aberdeen00 said:


> No I believe it may be harder to find someone who does laparoscopic compared to traditional. Is there a reason you are leaning towards the Laparoscopic? I know it’s is usually less painful and quicker recovery compared to traditional.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You named the reasons 

Less suffering. Better recovery.


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

Tifamaroo said:


> You named the reasons
> 
> 
> 
> Less suffering. Better recovery.




Maybe it’s harder to seek out because of the equipment needed. Though it’s definitely the better of the two, we only offer traditional at the vet I work at and our patients recover smoothly, but I sure balked at the incision the first time I saw it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I think it's like everything else in Canada , away from a major city centres (i.e. Toronto) there isn't the population to support more advanced techniques or the personnel to bring those techniques outward.

Not trying to play devil's advocate, but are you absolutely against a normal pexy? From my research, many are still on the fence as to whether lap-pexies are as effective/hold as well as normally sutured ones. The recovery time is indeed much quicker and the surgery is much less invasive. ETA: I just saw the previous post about why you want it done lap.


I obviously don't have reviews for these places, just did a google search for you...
There's a couple in Toronto of course.

Peterborough is a little closer - looks like Peterborough Pet Hospital offers lap-pexy, you would have to call to be sure. Dr. Joe Muise - Peterborough Pet Hospital

Princess Animal Hospital in Kingston
https://www.princessanimalhospital.com/services/laparoscopy

From one of the vet bios: "Since coming to AltaVista Dr. Bruce has developed the rehabilitation service and advanced our minimally invasive surgery options through offering arthroscopy, laparoscopy and thoracoscopy." It doesn't say they do pexies, but since it is in Ottawa it would be worth a call.
https://vcacanada.com/altavista/specialty/team/charles-bruce


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

galofpink said:


> I think it's like everything else in Canada , away from a major city centres (i.e. Toronto) there isn't the population to support more advanced techniques or the personnel to bring those techniques outward.
> 
> Not trying to play devil's advocate, but are you absolutely against a normal pexy? From my research, many are still on the fence as to whether lap-pexies are as effective/hold as well as normally sutured ones. The recovery time is indeed much quicker and the surgery is much less invasive. ETA: I just saw the previous post about why you want it done lap.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me more about how the lap-pexies are less effective? I haven't seen anything about that yet. Everything needs to be considered. 

If there is nothing close by, I would consider going to Toronto but it's a 5 hour drive so I would need to put more thought into it. It might be a bumpy painful road for my boy to get back home.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I couldn't find the original research that I read, but...

The argument that I read was:
-lap surgery requires a much more highly trained individual with good equipment
- since you aren't opening the cavity up as much, it is harder to see and suture precisely if you aren't well trained. 
-so IF the surgeon isn't properly trained that will lead to improperly placed sutures which could mean that the suture isn't properly positioned to withstand torsion or it could mean the suture isn't as strong. Both would mean the suture may rip out.

I think if you are going to pexy and if you can find a well qualified vet around you and you can budget for the extra cost, it's worth it. I'm certainly not against the lap. I'm facing the same decision with Shae and was curious as to whether you came up with similar research as to the disadvantages/risks. A different consideration for you is that Meek is male. Shae will be spayed, which means if I go the open route it will be a bit more traumatizing a spay alone, but the difference won't be as significant as a stand alone or with a neuter.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This clinic is state-of-the-art and has a lot of equipment and specialists. Maybe give them a call. 15 minutes from Montreal (with no traffic).

This is where «*normal*» vets refer their more complex cases, and it is also the 24/7 emergency clinic for the surrounding area.

My late chihuahua has been treated there a few times, including an operation to dislodge rawhide caught in her trachea and I was satisfied with the service. They also had a tv show a while ago that took place at this clinic.

24h Veterinary services | Centre Vétérinaire Laval


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If it's not too late, ask your vet tonite. 

But surely Ottawa would have a call for a laproscopic surgeon, no?


----------



## carolineb612 (Oct 17, 2021)

Tifamaroo said:


> I am looking for laparoscopical gastropexy specialist in the Canada, Ottawa region, and/or surrounding areas.
> 
> I am willing to go as far as Montreal Quebec or Kingston Ontario.
> 
> ...


Hello, did you ever find a good laparoscopic gastropexy specialist in the area? I'm looking at having my nearly 2-year old Dane pexied at the same time as his neuter, and was hoping for this less invasive option too. Thank you!


----------

